# Streamers?



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm no good at fishing streamers. I have witnessed a many fish caught on streamers, and would love to get some practice in before I head up to Idaho in mid October. If any one could give me some general tips on the set up, types of streamers and some techniques I would appreciate it. From what I have seen, it seems fairly close to nymphing, but without an indicator; is that true? Again, any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Try down and across, changing retrieval speeds and lengths.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

dartangion said:


> From what I have seen, it seems fairly close to nymphing, but without an indicator; is that true?


There are places you can drift streamers like you would nymph, but for the most part I think you want to strip and/or swing them.

Here is an article with some tips:
http://www.hatchesmagazine.com/page/june2006/208

If you spin fish, think of them like you would a rapala - a lot of them imitate baitfish.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Streamer fishing and nymph fishing couldn't be much more different from one another. The only real similarity is the fact that they are both fished subsurface. Thats about where the similarities end. Nymphs are fished on a slack line, drag free drift presentation. Streamers on the other hand, are fished on a tight line, with the angler imparting action to the fly. Also with streamers, you want to make sure you fish a heavy tippet/leader. Some of the eats you get will be pretty hard so you will want to makes sure you have tippet that can handle those takes. More importantly, it will give you the confidence to cast into tight quarters holding places where the big fish live without worrying about losing your fly. If you hook into a big stick that a beaver has been chewing on, just simply strip the stick in and pull your fly out! I wouldn't use anything less than 2X. I actually prefer Maxima in 8, 10, and 12 pound. Maxima is more stiff and abrasion resistant than your normal tippet and is perfectly suited to streamer fishing.

To have the most success streamer fishing, you want to be able to identify spots where big fish will be holding: rocks in a current seam, deep back eddies, log jams, undercut banks, etc.. You will want to cast your streamer straight across to these places and throw a big upstream stack mend above your fly. This will create a slack line situation which allows your fly to sink quickly to where the fish are holding. Then you will start your retrieve. Your retrieve depends on how active or aggressive the fish are. Sometimes they want long, slow strips. Sometimes they want quick, short strips. Sometimes they want even paced, uniform strips abd sometimes they want an erratic, jerky strip (my favorite for aggressive fish). We call this "putting the voodoo" on the streamer. Don't get caught in the rut of cast, strip strip strip. Make that fly come to life! Run it for 3 or 4 quick bursts, then stop it dead in its tracks. This will cause the fly to flutter like a dying baitfish and will instigate lots of strikes, especially with fish that are already following the fly. 

Another think to keep in mind is the way you set the hook. If you use your normal raise the rod hook set you are going to miss 95% of the fish that eat your fly. Instead, use a strip set. You will miss a lot less fish and bury that hook home with authority.

As far as flies go, your average run of the mill Woolley Bugger will do just fine but buggers are boring and cliche'd. I like to fish big streamers with lots of movement that hold a good profile in the water. My favorites are pretty much anything tied with lots of rabbit such as double bunnies, Hare Fry, Conehead Madonnas, and giant Zonkers. Articulated leeches and Sculpin patterns are also great. Amost every streamer I fish has eyes as well. I have been playing with tube flies some the past couple of years and they are awesome. They allow you to use heavy copper tubes that sink like a rock. It also allows you to choose your hook. My favorite is a Gamakatsu B10S. It is silly sharp, has a wide gape, and a nice short shank which holds a lot better during battle.

Kind of a crash course in streamerology but I hope this helps.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, thanks all for the suggestions! Really that gives me a good idea of what I need to start doing. I just have one more question, if fishing with a buggar, do i need to weight it at all, and do I assume you are using dry line right? thanks again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever you do do not ignore the water withing 4-10" from the bank! Good luck on your new addiction this is the season for it!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

dartangion said:


> Wow, thanks all for the suggestions! Really that gives me a good idea of what I need to start doing. I just have one more question, if fishing with a buggar, do i need to weight it at all, and do I assume you are using dry line right? thanks again, I really appreciate it.


I like to tie a good majority of my streamers with weight in them, be it weighted eyes or some other kind of base weight. Give the split shot/streamer combo a try and you'll find out why.

Yes, floating line. I carry several sinking tips in my vest for deep nymphing and streaming.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyguy7.
Thanks for a very well written post about streamer fishing.
You gave us some extremely valuable information.
I have not used streamers in rivers very much.
I use them on still water from a float tube.
Your post has me wanting to hit some rivers and give it a shot.
Do streamers work well in the fall on places like the Weber?

You mentioned something about tube flies.
Could you please expound a little more about this?
It sounds very intriguing.

Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Flyguy7.
> 
> Do streamers work well in the fall on places like the Weber?


Absolutely, just make sure to try several different presentations before giving up.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Very well said, flyguy. However, I do have to disagree with one small thing. That is that sometimes dead drifting streamers under an indicator can be very effective. Good luck. Streamer fishing is a blast!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with both dead drifting and stripping the streamer.
I have cought fish both ways.
I do a lot better when I'm stripping the line in but I will get hits while I'm pausing between stripping.

I miss more fish when dead drifting because I don't feel the bite as well and don't react fast enough with my hook set.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I agree with both dead drifting and stripping the streamer.
> I have cought fish both ways.
> I do a lot better when I'm stripping the line in but I will get hits while I'm pausing between stripping.
> *
> I miss more fish when dead drifting because I don't feel the bite as well and don't react fast enough with my hook set.*


This may sound silly, but I will put on an indicator when I do this for that exact reason. Nymphing streamers can be quite fun. Just use one that's easy to take on and off. Bio Puddy works great for this.


----------



## walter sobchak (Jul 3, 2009)

wow, great information. i just started trying not to hit myself while casting those heavy tungsten headed streamers and your posts are highly useful. thanks for the great posts!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah! The chuck and duck! I've clocked myself plenty of time with over-weighted rubberleg nymphs and zonkers.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

lol, chucknduck... that my email!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! Great post. We're heading out in the morning. I'll see if I can't use your advice and land a few on a bugger. I've caught fish in the past on a streamer but didn't realize the technique involved. I would just throw it out and strip it in. We'll see if I can't improve my odds a little.

Shane


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

I like to drift a big streamer as an attractor when nymphing the provo, webe, and green. Although the streamer is mainly used as an attractor to the tiny nymph behind it, it will surprise you the amount of fish that eat the streamer. Pick up a couple ginger buggers, and try driftin' em


----------

